# Elk backstraps



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

Here they are after three nights of curing using Tender Quick. I dusted the top row with my basic season mix, the second row has some teriyaki garlic stuff and the third has some ha ha ha habanero sauce.


Into the GOSM with some bricks and hickory chips (thanx Chris) for a good bath. Internal temp brought to 130 on the thickest chunk...


Here's my dog waiting for someting he'll never get


Next on the menu....


Finally some good elk meat. Cured and smoked to perfection..


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks goood


----------



## got14u (Jan 8, 2010)

So how did it taste ? It sounds great


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2010)

Man oh Man that looks really good. I have had elk meat once and it was really really good. So enjoy those little hunks of elk.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 8, 2010)

Man that looks great! Especially since I didn't even see any on the hoof this season. Congrats on the elk and the chops!


----------



## erain (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great!!!! have cured elk round roasts and they are awesome!!! you went a step above and used backstraps... boy i bet that was a tough decision to make!!!  great looking elk!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohhhh mannnnnn is this some tender meat! Wish I could pass some around..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

Not so funny you made that observation. My wife went to the back freezer to get the kids some hot dogs. She asked me if frozen hot dogs should be "sqishy like this". I about $h!t myself and ran to the freezer and found that all of my backstrap in the door was starting to defrost! Needless to say I let it defrost and cured it up at once. So, i had to smoke something so It came out and there it is. The rest of the elk went into the kitchen freezer.
I've been noticing the beer in the back fridge has been a little warm lately. i think the ol' grey mare is heading south.


----------



## cuclimber (Jan 8, 2010)

That is awesome.  I clicked on this thread mainly to see how big the backstraps were on elk since I have only hunted deer.  Never really thought about curing a venison backstrap. Might have to do it now.  Did you get the elk down there in AZ or did you come up here to CO?


----------



## bassman (Jan 8, 2010)

I just happen to have two whole backstraps in the freezer.  Guess what I'm going to do with some of it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2010)

Great lookin' Elk !

However, I can't believe you won't even give your best friend any !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

Down here in AZ, unit 10. Those sections are butterflied so keep that in mind when you slice the meat..


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm getting sick.  Two reasons.  One. I love elk, especially the renowned backstraps and two, it's clear out in Arizona, where I want to be so I can go to the peaks and bow hunt my own elk, javelina, bear, pronghorn, deer, shall I keep goin?  I would love to bag a javelina. I think the whole thing would fit in my smoker.  
I said this before, ya'all from Arizona are in cahoots with my step-daughter in Sedona. She has paid all you Arizonians on SMF to hurrass me into moving back out there. Well, it's working. 
Great Lookin Elk. I'll send ya some dry ice if ya want to send me some elk here to drab ol' Ohio.
Great Job!
--ray--


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll be going after javs in Feb. I just got back into archery and got a new diamond bow. Can't wait to skewer a jav with it... I'll put that whole s.o.b. in my drum until it pulls, then make enchiladas and tamales with it..

Az is a wonderfull place to hunt. While I was elk hunting, I saw mule deer, pronghorn antelope and havelina all in the same area..oh, and of course some elk too


----------



## gene111 (Jan 8, 2010)

Man that makes my mouth water!!!Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks damn good.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jan 8, 2010)

MMMMMMm that looks good!  I'm craving some smoked deer, I shouldn't have been so lazy and had some prepped to smoke today.  ONce again, great job!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 8, 2010)

Only once? It is almost half beef half elk at my dinner table, I don't even hunt them, just that I have so many friends that do and kick down, I would sure miss it if I lived elsewhere. Never thought about curing and smoking...gonna have to try that. Looks wonderful.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

I got tired of jerky and tried some cure.. I was hooked! I cure and smoke entire steaks and eat them like a big chunks of corned beef. My buddy at work says they are the crack cocain of meat! you can't stop once you start...


----------



## philinnm (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks good! I have two butterflied backstraps sitting in a vac pac in the freezer and been looking for a good recipe to try. Can you give me the details? what's in your basic cure, what temp, how long, which smoke, etc.....Thanks
Phil

New Mexico


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2013)

hey Phil...  don't get discouraged if nobody reply's...  the post before yours was dated back on 2010....


----------



## philinnm (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## sb59 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Phil,

I recommend you click on Bear's step by steps and follow instructions for his venison dried beef. Basically the same thing. You could also click this link! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166047/venison-backstrap-dried-beef


----------

